# MCpl Mike Brandes (Rad Op - 211)



## eurowing (12 Jul 2012)

MCpl Mike Brandes (Rad Op - 211) was battling cancer from late 2011 and succumbed to this horrible disease on 30 June 2012. He served his country with pride and dedication for 25 years.

Mike joined the Canadian Forces on the 16th Oct 1975 in St Catherines, Ontario. He started basic training in Cornwallis, Nova Scotia in November 1975 and graduated in February 1976. In March 1976 he attended driver training at CFB Borden Ontario. From September 1976 to August 1979, Mike was posted with 2 CMBG HQ & Sig Sqn/SSF HQ & Sig Sqn at CFB Petawawa, Ontario. During this time (May to November 1978) he served with 254 Sig Sqn in Cyprus. In July 1979 Mike was posted to 4 Svc Bn in Lahr Germany until he was posted to 1 CSR Regiment in August 1984. Mike served with 1 CSR until August 1989. During his time with 1 CSR, Mike spent 6 months during 1987 at Quebec House at the Golan Heights. From August 1989 to July 1992, Mike served with1 PPCLI in Calgary Alberta. During this posting, he spent 6 months with the National Rear Link in Cyprus. In July 1992 (medical reasons) Mike switched from being a Rad Op to a Tel Op. He served with 708 Communication Squadron in Trenton until August 2000. From February to August 1995, Mike served with the Communication Centre under UNDOF at CANLOG. In August 2000 Mike returned to his home station (2 CMBG HQ & Sig Sqn) until his retirement from the regular force in February 2001.

As a civilian, Mike was appointed as the 1 Canadian Air Division Headquarters Video Teleconferencing Coordinator in Winnipeg on 5 January 2006. Mike was passionate about video teleconferencing and oversaw a great expansion of its use during his time as coordinator. Usage increased from 407 video teleconferences (VTC) in 2006 to over 1000 in 2011. In addition, he was responsible for a $880,000 upgrade of VTC systems within the headquarters providing much improved service. He was responsible for the selection and implementation of the Meeting Room Manager program to manage access to the headquarters' conference rooms and became the subject matter expert for this program in the Air Force. Mike displayed exceptional initiative in researching, developing, and implementing the Electronic Information Board (EIB) project which greatly enhanced the provision of information within the HQ. Mike was highly adept at managing the HQ conference facilities, balancing conflicting demands to ensure that clients receive the meeting space they require. He understood the importance of his role in meeting the HQ operational requirements. This was amply demonstrated during Op HESTIA and Op PODIUM where he displayed exceptional dedication often working late or coming in after hours to ensure VTC requirements were met. He was in frequent contact with subject matter experts in DIMTPS to ensure that he remained current on VTC technological developments on his desire to provide the best possible service to the HQ.


----------

